# Operation Mushtarak



## John A Silkstone (Mar 1, 2010)

Pictures of Operatiom Moshtarak

Sorry the pictures will not load.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 1, 2010)

Whats the problem with the images Silky ?


----------



## John A Silkstone (Mar 2, 2010)

I was attempting to transfer the photos from the Times newspaper, but the link to the Times didn’t work. We I went back to the times the article was no longer there.

Silky


----------

